# OPPO is Looking for Product Ambassadors - Receive a Free OPPO Find X5 / X5 Pro!  [ad]



## svetius (Feb 17, 2022)

OPPO is looking for some enthusiastic and spirited users to participate in an exciting opportunity with their first-ever ambassador program. More specifically, OPPO is looking for trailblazers who are tech-savvy and can share their ideas and life experiences. The program is fairly expansive, with twenty seats available in total for users that are interested. When you get accepted into the program, you can become an ambassador for OPPO Find X5 or Find X5 Pro products, with ten spots in each category.







How to Become an OPPO Ambassador​The recruitment period is open during the time of February 17th – February 28th. You can sign up on the official page. Ambassadors will have a list of responsibilities that they must fulfill. Once you’ve taken on these responsibilities, you can begin enjoying your benefits. For users that reach “Excellent status” in the program, they’ll unlock even greater perks.

Sign up for OPPO Product Ambassador Program​
To increase your chances of becoming a part of the program, you can participate in the Save the Night trend on Twitter. This bonus campaign begins on the 18th of February. Share an example of a terrible night photo that you’ve taken on a smartphone. Then take that photo and post it to Twitter using the hashtags #OPPOAmbassadors / #SaveTheNight.

OPPO Product Ambassador Perks​
Early Trial
Experience OPPO Find X5 or Find X5 Pro pre-sale – it’s an Ambassador exclusive.
Keep the phone and inspire others
After all, Ambassadors are the trailblazers here!
Ambassador Card
Wear your Ambassador status with pride.
Reach OPPO insiders and experts
Connect with the OPPO team to keep updated and find out stories behind products.
Grow your profile
Get your creative work featured on official OPPO platforms.
Join the Tech Focus Group to network
Exchange insights and co-create with fellow Ambassadors and tech lovers.
For Ambassadors achieving ‘Excellent’ status:

Earphone Ambassador opportunity
Opportunities to pioneer the new earphone device.
Unlock more Ambassador roles
Get wider access to try hauls of our innovative products.
Access to popular OPPO events
Receive exclusive invitations to key events, on and offline.
Secure resources to realize your ideas
opportunities to grab our resources and make a difference.

To get started, follow the link below and fill out the application.

Sign up for OPPO Product Ambassador Program​
Thank you to OPPO for supporting this thread


----------

